# Andy Van Hatcher



## Nick1 (Nov 19, 2006)

This guy claims to be the "Fastest Guitarist on the Planet". I heard about this guy a few years back but he didnt have ANY clips of his playing. Now their are some. 

Here it is......


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN-feBDsYmc


----------



## Spoongirl (Nov 19, 2006)

the fastest on the planet... so what?


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 19, 2006)

How is that measured?  

Anyway when the fastest player on the planet can make 50,000 people bounce and mosh and go nuts then he will be metal.  Until then he will just be a guy who practices a lot.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 19, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> This guy claims to be the "Fastest Guitarist on the Planet". I heard about this guy a few years back but he didnt have ANY clips of his playing. Now their are some.
> 
> Here it is......
> 
> ...




 wtf is that?
Some things shouldn't be on the internet.


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Yea he is aweful. Id rather listen to Farari instead!


----------



## Mark. A (Nov 19, 2006)

Lol, Kramer 

There are lenty of people faster than him


----------



## playstopause (Nov 19, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> Yea he is aweful. Id rather listen to Farari instead!



 For sure.


----------



## huber (Nov 19, 2006)

Didn't he say he could do 80 notes in a second or something? And he calls his new form of shredding SONIC MOTION


----------



## playstopause (Nov 19, 2006)

huber said:


> Didn't he say he could do 80 notes in a second or something? And he calls his new form of shredding SONIC MOTION



You gotta be kiddin'.


----------



## huber (Nov 19, 2006)

playstopause said:


> You gotta be kiddin'.



Nope. Dude's an idiot. I'll find the site...

edit:

Well, you gotta sign up to his forums to see it, but on his site it has a big opening about his mad skillz and SONIC MOTION

note the caps


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 19, 2006)

80 notes a second? Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm Who counted?


----------



## playstopause (Nov 19, 2006)

> Nope. Dude's an idiot. I'll find the site...



Please do so we can laugh a bit!!!


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Here is a quote from him 

"I HAVE APPLIED FOR THE GUINESS BOOK OF RECORDS IN APRIL 2005. 
I PLAY 75 NOTES PER SECOND AND BEYOND, HOW DO I PLAY THAT FAST? 
WELL I HAVE BEEN PLAYING FOR TOO LONG, AND HAVE STUDIED THE SCIENCE AND MOTION OF GUITAR SPEED FOR 20 YEARS, BETTER KNOWN AS SHRED. 
I PERFECTED MY SPEED TO THE POINT WHERE YOU LITTERALLY CAN'T SEE MY HANDS MOVE, AND I BE PLAYING FROM THE 1ST TO 24TH FRET IN LESS THAN A SECOND. 
WITHIN EACH STROKE AND PACE I REGULARLY MELT MY PLECTRUM DUE TO THE FRICTION, AND I GO BEYOND THE TERMONOLOGY OF SHRED, AS EACH SHREDDER SEEMS TO BE REPLICATIVE TO EACH OTHER. 
ALAS I HAVE CREATED SOME NEW BEYOND SPEED AND I CALL IT SONIC MOTION."


----------



## playstopause (Nov 19, 2006)

Incredible.


----------



## huber (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, that's the one!

Dude, he melts his PLECTRUM! Oh noes!


----------



## Mark. A (Nov 19, 2006)

John Petrucci eat your heart out

I need to see someone make a vid with this guy in it, instead of JP.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 19, 2006)

Well I can go all the up and down my neck in 1 second. Not playing a lot of notes mind you but I can do it. 

This guy's so full of shit if you beat it all out of him you could fertilize Iowa.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 19, 2006)

He's really gotta be joking. Is he?


----------



## huber (Nov 19, 2006)

This guy is pretty much the definition of shred n00b.

Man, what was he thinking putting up these videos. I've seen him on two different forums now getting laughed outta town.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 20, 2006)

The guy really needs to learn to write coherently... 

As for that video...crap tone, and totally unmusical. As for his 'speed', as far as I can tell in that video, all he's doing is tremolo picking whilst sliding one finger up and down the fretboard.

A complete waste of time.

Hey, didn't this guy teach Herman Li? Kinda explains a lot if it's true...


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Funny how he had the rating feature disabled for his YouTube video and that ALL comments must be approved prior to being publicily seen.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 20, 2006)

No wonder!


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Yea totally lame


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 22, 2006)

I registered for his forum (cause I was REALLY BORED!) And I said that I didnt dig his sloppy style and here is what happened.

Sorry Nick1, you are banned from using this forum!
ENVY, NEGATIVITY, USELESS

ENVY?!?!   

Sure I bad mouthed a guy on his own forum but hey he needed a reality check!


----------



## huber (Nov 22, 2006)

omfg I joined his forum too. I can't believe there are dumbasses on there that actually think this guy is so great.


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 22, 2006)

huber said:


> omfg I joined his forum too. I can't believe there are dumbasses on there that actually think this guy is so great.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 23, 2006)

I've been tempted to join that forum just for a laugh...I can't believe anyone actually rates that guy!

OK...checked out this forum...

Jesus, not only does this guy need a seriously slap back to reality, he also comes across as being pretty thick!

I hate people who type in all-capitals... 

A real example copied and pasted from the boards...



I ENTERED THE GUINESS BOOK OF RECORDS FOR FASTEST GUITARIST IN APRIL 2004, AND ITS TAKEN THIS LONG TO BACKTRACK, AS I HAVE BEEN EXTREMELY BUSY AND YET SIDE TRACKED BY WORK.

I WON MANY GUITAR SHOWS AND MANY PEOPLE SAID THAT I WAS THE FASTEST GUITARIST THEY HAD SEEN, SO I CALCULATED AND MEASURED MY NOTES PLAYING AVERAGE, TO WHICH WAS AVERAGED AT 80 N.P.S. I DONT ALWAYS GET THAT SPEED BUT IN SHOWS I HAVE SHOWN ITS POSSIBLE WITH FAST TECHNIQUES WHEN I PLAY.

I NAMED MY SPEED SONIC MOTION WHERE THERE WILL BE EXAMPLES ON MY SITE.

Q WHY DID I PICK A FORUM STYLE?

A IV'E ALWAYS LIKED THAT FORUM PORTAL STYLE AND I WANT TO BE DIFFERENT


----------



## Blackdiamondsareforever (Nov 23, 2006)

In law, defamation is a right of action for communicating statements that may harm an individual's reputation or character. The common law origins of defamation lie in the torts of slander (harmful statement in a transitory form, especially speech) and libel (harmful statement in a fixed medium, especially writing but also a picture,sign, or electronic broadcast), each of which gives a common law right of action.

"Defamation" is the general term used internationally, and is used in this article where it is not necessary to distinguish between "slander" and "libel". Libel and slander both require publication. The fundamental distinction between libel and slander lies solely in the form in which the defamatory matter is published. If the offending material is published in some fleeting form, as by spoken words or sounds, sign language, gestures and the like, then this is slander. If it is published in more durable form, for example in written words, film, compact disc and the like, then it is considered libel.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackdiamondsareforever said:


> In law, defamation is a right of action for communicating statements that may harm an individual's reputation or character. The common law origins of defamation lie in the torts of slander (harmful statement in a transitory form, especially speech) and libel (harmful statement in a fixed medium, especially writing but also a picture,sign, or electronic broadcast), each of which gives a common law right of action.
> 
> "Defamation" is the general term used internationally, and is used in this article where it is not necessary to distinguish between "slander" and "libel". Libel and slander both require publication. The fundamental distinction between libel and slander lies solely in the form in which the defamatory matter is published. If the offending material is published in some fleeting form, as by spoken words or sounds, sign language, gestures and the like, then this is slander. If it is published in more durable form, for example in written words, film, compact disc and the like, then it is considered libel.




'Are you threatening me?!'


----------



## Blackdiamondsareforever (Nov 23, 2006)

I sense Jealousy!! Please see the notes above as what your saying is slanderous and IP addresses are obtainable from the webmaster of this forum

jumping on the threatening wagon are we? I am simply notifying yourselves of the law


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 23, 2006)

^Y'see, this is exactly the sort of thing we were laughing about...


----------



## Blackdiamondsareforever (Nov 23, 2006)

i dont see anyone else laughing..except small minded people!!


----------



## Makelele (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackdiamondsareforever said:


> I sense Jealousy!! Please see the notes above as what your saying is slanderous and IP addresses are obtainable from the webmaster of this forum
> 
> jumping on the threatening wagon are we? I am simply notifying yourselves of the law



 

I sense your stay here will be long. Oh, good luck suing me, as I'm sure the judge would laugh at you for trying.


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackdiamondsareforever said:


> well aslong as you are aware


----------



## Makelele (Nov 23, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> This guy claims to be the "Fastest Guitarist on the Planet". I heard about this guy a few years back but he didnt have ANY clips of his playing. Now their are some.
> 
> Here it is......
> 
> ...




This video has been removed by user.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 23, 2006)

If anyone has grounds to sue us it's Kirk Hammet...


----------



## Blackdiamondsareforever (Nov 23, 2006)

If you are an member of the site you will be fully aware as to why the video has been removed. obviously your not in the know!

134.225.254.250 distressed romeo.tracked

134.225.254.250


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 23, 2006)

^Huh?


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackdiamondsareforever said:


> If you are an member of the site you will be fully aware as to why the video has been removed. obviously your not in the know!




The reason the video got removed is because Andy has NO skills! The stuff he says is ri-dick-u-lous!!!!


----------



## Makelele (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackdiamondsareforever said:


> If you are an member of the site you will be fully aware as to why the video has been removed. obviously your not in the know!
> 
> 134.225.254.250 distressed romeo.tracked
> 
> 134.225.254.250



Damn, I'm really getting scared right now 
Threatening people.


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 23, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> If anyone has grounds to sue us it's Kirk Hammet...





Funny! 

So Disressed, you think he will be gone before his 10th post?


----------



## Makelele (Nov 23, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> Funny!
> 
> So Disressed, you think he will be gone before his 10th post?



I think he'd better start postwhoring before a mod sees this, or he won't get that far.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 23, 2006)

Actually, I'm kinda hoping the mods will let this run on for a while...

It's becoming morbidly amusing!


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 23, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Actually, I'm kinda hoping the mods will let this run on for a while...
> 
> It's becoming morbidly amusing!





Totally


----------



## Blackdiamondsareforever (Nov 23, 2006)

My wang is really tiny!


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackdiamondsareforever is gay said:


> for someone to sent nearly 4000 posts on this site,obviously is way cooler than I. Bye its been fun! Now Im off to watch some gay porn




See ya!


----------



## Blackdiamondsareforever (Nov 23, 2006)

Ha! Him! Your much mistaken dear! So long Suckers!!
www.vanhatcher.com


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackdiamondsareforever said:


> Ha! Him! Your much mistaken dear! So long Suckers!!
> www.vanhatcher.com



Well, that's my life in ruins...


----------



## GiantBaba (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## Makelele (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackdiamondsareforever said:


> Your much mistaken dear!



By the way, it's "You're" or "You are".


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackdiamondsareforever likes to eat poop said:


> Your much mistaken dear! So long
> www.vanhatcher.com = :poop:





GiantBaba said:


>



wow thats about as interesting as blackdiamonds posts have been!


----------



## GiantBaba (Nov 23, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> wow thats about as interesting as blackdiamonds posts have been!



Michigan J Frog is the best thing in this thread


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 23, 2006)

GiantBaba said:


> Michigan J Frog is the best thing in this thread



yup


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Nov 23, 2006)

I've often wondered if there would ever appear a person less in touch with reality than Joey Dahlia. He has arrived, and his name is Andy Van Hatcher.

Thanks for the laughs, guys.


----------



## Drew (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackdiamondsareforever said:


> I sense Jealousy!! Please see the notes above as what your saying is slanderous and IP addresses are obtainable from the webmaster of this forum
> 
> jumping on the threatening wagon are we? I am simply notifying yourselves of the law



Um, buddy, this is a _discussion_ forum. We discuss things. It's not like this is a cover page story in the New York Times reading "Andy Hatcher Sucks!!! ZOMG!!!11cos(0)!" or something, people are discussing whether or not you can play what you claim to be able to. 

As such, I don't know what you need to spend more time on, your law or your woodshedding. Either way, I'd appreciate it if you'd politely refrain from making baseless threats at our memers here (slander and libel definitions quoted notwithstanding, you're missing one very crucial detail - it's not either if it can be proven empirically or reasonably deduced from all available data. ).


----------



## technomancer (Nov 23, 2006)

He also misses the point that criticism is not defamation. Neither are statements of opinion.

For example my saying I think he's a douche bag with no talent is not libelous or defamatory.


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 23, 2006)

technomancer said:


> He also misses the point that criticism is not defamation. Neither are statements of opinion.
> 
> For example my saying I think he's a douche bag with no talent is not libelous or defamatory.



EXACTLY!


----------



## Donnie (Nov 23, 2006)

This thread kicks ass.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 23, 2006)

Donnie said:


> This thread kicks ass.



It's definitely been the most amusing thread we've had here in a long time!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 23, 2006)

This sounds like he might possibly be in cohoots with Alex Gregory. Their diabolical plan is to spread as much bullshit as possible. Now they just need Ed Roman to build guitars that can stand up to their uberness.


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 23, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> It's definitely been the most amusing thread we've had here in a long time!



i wish i had gotten in on it when it started.....i didnt read it till just now  


hilarious thread BTW


----------



## huber (Nov 23, 2006)

Was blackdiamondsareforever or whatever his name was, was he like Andy Van Hatcher defending himself in disguise or does he have like a posse member coming over here to defend him?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 23, 2006)

huber said:


> Was blackdiamondsareforever or whatever his name was, was he like Andy Van Hatcher defending himself in disguise or does he have like a posse member coming over here to defend him?



I think it's his mum or something...


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackdiamondsareforever said:


> My wang is really tiny!



Shit, dude, that sucks! No wonder you're so pissy!


----------



## No ConeSS (Nov 23, 2006)

google is my friend, and I stumble across this...



> Hi i have just applied for the guiness book of records for fastest guitar player, i play 100 notes per sec which is measured by a guitar chronemeter, measuring every 5 seconds how many notes i have played. The 5 seconds is then split and calculated by the notes in every 1 second frame.


Found here.

He's getting whooped up on in his other threads found here.

Can't find any info about his band Pacific Heights. Wish I would have seen his vid before it was removed from youtube.


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackdiamondsareforever said:


> My wang is really tiny!



Jack Berger, is that you. lol (see "Meshuggah on wikipedia" thread)


----------



## GH0STrider (Nov 24, 2006)

I love how this guy is going around saying he is the fastest ever and what not and yet show not a single evidence of proof. how fucking stupid is he? "hey guys im the fastest guitar player ever i play 1000 notes per second, but im not gonna show you any sound clips or videos."
lol. like people are gonna just take your word for it. what an asshole.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 24, 2006)

He's not gonna show it cause he knows i'm faster ;D


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 24, 2006)

um no Ken. Im the fastest guitarist in the world! I can play 10,000 notes per second with my cock and thats when Im limp!


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 24, 2006)

Makelele said:


> By the way, it's "You're" or "You are".



I'm sure he knew that, it's just hard to keep from making mistakes when you type at EIGHTY HUNDRED BAJILLION KAZILLION NOTES PER SECOND!!!11


----------



## Makelele (Nov 24, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> um no Ken. Im the fastest guitarist in the world!



No, my SONIC EMOTION (speed = emotion) technique is so good that I can play a billion notes per second.


----------



## Adam (Nov 24, 2006)

Ive watched his vid, and christ what an ego maniac, and for the record Shawn Lane and Rusty Cooley are faster/cleaner than him. I couldnt hear/see his claim of 85-100nps


----------



## Makelele (Nov 24, 2006)

Adam said:


> Ive watched his vid, and christ what an ego maniac, and for the record Shawn Lane and Rusty Cooley are faster/cleaner than him. I couldnt hear/see his claim of 85-100nps



The 80 nps clip was actually more like 14 nps, and really sloppy, so it isn't that impressive. 

Proof:
http://petrucciforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41624


----------



## Naren (Nov 24, 2006)

DDDorian said:


> I'm sure he knew that, it's just hard to keep from making mistakes when you type at EIGHTY HUNDRED BAJILLION KAZILLION NOTES PER SECOND!!!11



Ha ha ha. This thread is hilarious.  I saw that guy's video and he might be like the 500,000th fastest guitarist in the world. He sure is sloppy and his solos are quite boring in my opinion. 

He also needs to brush up on his understanding of the law. He obvious has no idea what slander and defamation are. If you could sue someone for saying something like the things said in this thread, the director of a Hollywood movie could sue any critic who said in a review that the director has no skill. 

This Andy Van Hatcher guy is very amusing. I'd like to personally thank him for adding some smiles and laughs to my day.


----------



## Adam (Nov 24, 2006)

Was blackdiamondsareforever, Andy hatcher in diguise?


----------



## Drew (Nov 24, 2006)

Makelele said:


> The 80 nps clip was actually more like 14 nps, and really sloppy, so it isn't that impressive.
> 
> Proof:
> http://petrucciforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41624



Hahaha, wow. I remember seeing a pissing contest on www.tabcrawler.com like two years ago that got into a "who has the bigger penis, as measured by notes per second" thread that I eventually ended up contributing to shut up some of the cockier guys who couldn't play (I'm not THAT fast, but I know how fast I am and the majority of the kids there were pretty inexperienced). I posted two clips of looping scale patterns, one on my acoustic and one on my electric, and i want to say that even my acoustic clip was about that fast. Sure, it wasn't clean, but, well, neither was this. 

Of course, mathematically, (i just pulled up my comp's calculator), 16ths at 200 bpm comes to 13.33 notes per second (200 beats, 4 16ths per beat, 800 notes per minute, divided by 60), so maybe I fucked up the math or my memory's off. Who knows. I'd record a clip, but I don't have a guitar with me, and frankly, unless you guys do, I don't give enough of a flying fuck to bother.


----------



## Blackdiamondsareforever (Nov 24, 2006)

Hmmmm!! considering i am female and stay in Watford then yeah i suppose i am AVH!! 

New Videos have now been posted on youtiube and AVH.COM


----------



## Adam (Nov 24, 2006)

Blackdiamondsareforever said:


> Hmmmm!! considering i am female and stay in Watford then yeah i suppose i am AVH!!
> 
> New Videos have now been posted on youtiube and AVH.COM



Wheres Watford?, and you never mentioned you were female, so we had to assume.


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 24, 2006)

I went to his page and it says 

Sorry Nick1, you are banned from using this forum!
Slander on sevenstring.org with intentions to post negative remarks on this website.you are being tracked and membership ceased,imposed by L


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 24, 2006)

Blackdiamondsareforever said:


> Hmmmm!! considering i am female and stay in Watford then yeah i suppose i am AVH!!
> 
> New Videos have now been posted on youtiube and AVH.COM



You just run his website eh ? Besides, we all know there's no such thing as women on the internet!

Nick, you're not missing much. 
If you want to look, try www.proxy.org.


----------



## Adam (Nov 24, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> I went to his page and it says
> 
> Sorry Nick1, you are banned from using this forum!
> Slander on sevenstring.org with intentions to post negative remarks on this website.you are being tracked and membership ceased,imposed by L



What a douche this L character is.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 24, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> I went to his page and it says
> 
> Sorry Nick1, you are banned from using this forum!
> Slander on sevenstring.org with intentions to post negative remarks on this website.you are being tracked and membership ceased,imposed by L



I got that as well...

Not a massive loss, as I hadn't planned on posting. I'd only registered to see what was there. 

I wasn't planning on visiting a second time...


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 24, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> I got that as well...
> 
> Not a massive loss, as I hadn't planned on posting. I'd only registered to see what was there.
> 
> I wasn't planning on visiting a second time...



yea me too.


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 24, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> yea me too.



i havent even gotten to join it yet....not even a responce 
how many other forums do you know of where you have to be cetrified by the admin just to be a member  

i would have just said something about it was only 14 NPS and sloppy anyway...and then wait for the inherint flaming and banning that would ensue from the members of that forum


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 24, 2006)

OzzyC said:


> i havent even gotten to join it yet....not even a responce
> how many other forums do you know of where you have to be cetrified by the admin just to be a member
> 
> i would have just said something about it was only 14 NPS and sloppy anyway...and then wait for the inherint flaming and banning that would ensue from the members of that forum



when I first heard him I thought it was another one of these

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX0bcZjnjaM


----------



## GH0STrider (Nov 25, 2006)

"I actually taught god how to play guitar" lol. yeah that sounds just like this douche


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 25, 2006)

GH0STrider said:


> "I actually taught god how to play guitar" lol. yeah that sounds just like this douche



He is a total Bag of Douche! 


 = Andy

Tracking me!!!! HAHA 

All he will ever see is that I frequent this site and myspace and MANY MANY Porn sites.


----------



## Drew (Nov 25, 2006)

Ok, I love seeing delusions shot down as much as the next guy, but I think since we've established pretty firmly that the guy is about a quarter as fast as he claims, and pretty sloppy on top of that, it'd probably in somewhat questionable taste to keep this one going. 

Breaking a few delusions is one thing, fellas, but we're sort of getting into "kicking a man while he's down" territory.


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2007)

Someday I really need to make a classic posts forum.


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2007)

Man, how did I miss this?

Speaking of IPs:

213.86.229.69
[email protected]



I'm a bit late to the party, but man, next time a thread this classic comes up, please let me know.


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2007)

Hell, I'll just open it back up for a bit.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 28, 2007)

SONIC MOTION


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 28, 2007)

I notice his forum has disappeared... 

Wonder what he and Lorraine are up to these days...

BTW...Chris, you rule!


----------



## playstopause (Jul 28, 2007)

Chris said:


> Someday I really need to make a classic posts forum.





Chris said:


> Hell, I'll just open it back up for a bit.



+1  Chris for president!


SONIC MOTION FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 28, 2007)

Damn - what was this guy doing? The link is dead in the first post.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 29, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Damn - what was this guy doing? The link is dead in the first post.



Basically it was lots of sloppy flailing around, like a 13 year old kid who's had his guitar for an hour and tries to mimic what he saw EVH/Yngwie/Vai do on tv. It was like a compendium of everything you could possibly do wrong on a guitar. The link was only there for about a day IIRC, as everyone who saw it thought it was a joke.


----------



## stuz719 (Jul 29, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> SONIC MOTION



Sounds unpleasant.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 29, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Basically it was lots of sloppy flailing around, like a 13 year old kid who's had his guitar for an hour and tries to mimic what he saw EVH/Yngwie/Vai do on tv. It was like a compendium of everything you could possibly do wrong on a guitar. The link was only there for about a day IIRC, as everyone who saw it thought it was a joke.



 How did I miss this thread..


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

for LULZ.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 17, 2007)

SONIC MORON!!!!!


----------

